# Garage sizes...



## scampbird (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi all - I'm a prospective owner, well potentially anyway, just weighing up options. One of my concerns with the GTR is that it won't fit my garage. The garage in question has had an E39 M5 and NSX in there, but they're both considerably smaller than the GTR.

Length wise I think I'm fine, its quite a long garage, and there was room to spare with both the above mentioned cars.

Width though... hmm... my garage opening is 2250mm wide, and the actual garage is 2500mm wide. Is there anyone out there with a similar width garage who is getting on ok?

Thanks!


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

scampbird said:


> Hi all - I'm a prospective owner, well potentially anyway, just weighing up options. One of my concerns with the GTR is that it won't fit my garage. The garage in question has had an E39 M5 and NSX in there, but they're both considerably smaller than the GTR.
> 
> Length wise I think I'm fine, its quite a long garage, and there was room to spare with both the above mentioned cars.
> 
> ...


It will reverse through a standard 7' garage door with care, mirrors folded at the crucial stage. Sorry I don't have a tape measure to hand to do the conversion....


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

car is only 1875mm plus mirror = 2275? maybe folded 2200mm my door is 3000mm so I don't worry about that.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah through std garage no problem....mine goes in with mirrors folded etc then a bit of foam on the wall to push door against to get out.....bit nerve racking the first few times trying to gauge how close it is but I have been fine.


----------



## scampbird (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks guys, sounds positive.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh and if you are thinking about owning one....test drives the others (lesser models) first....saves you having to go back to the Nissan garage when you decide to buy it 

Thats what i did anyway....


----------



## scampbird (Jan 24, 2011)

I've tested a few cars -

997 C4S. Nice enough car, made a pleasant noise, but I didn't get on with the 4wd system in it. Didn't exactly blow me away either.

Lotus Evora. Wonderful drivers car. Ok its gutless, I know, but as a real purists tool its fabulous. Just a shame the back seats were useless (I have a kid) and the interior doesn't really stack up to the competition.

And finally the GTR. On practicality its already looking good. The power is incredible, and the ease with which you can go fast. It did blow me away, unlike the Porsche. Not entirely convinced myself yet, but I'm heading that way.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah I was looking at a C4S too....was just not a big enough step up from the M3 though performance wise and felt like i would be wanting to replace it a few months after i got it.

I knew i wanted the GTR before i even drove it but had to satisfy myself that i had tested the competition in my price range before i committed....not looked back....it is some machine!


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

you wont regret it, has been said over n over its such a practical supercar!  got my 4 seater garden patio set into the boot once :squintdan


----------



## Kilted GTR (Jan 8, 2011)

I have just done the same round of test drives.
For me the GTR blew them all into the weeds.
I have 2 kids, a 4 yr old and a 6 year old. They love it and fit in the back no problem. I am only 5'6" though.
It is a second car and fits the bill perfectly for me.
I have only had it for 3 days and love it.


----------



## henrygggibson (Jun 17, 2008)

Having had to have garage altered to actually get out of the car rather than Dukes of Hazzard style I can confirm that 7ft opening is OK. I reverse in and like others on here 
fold mirrors in at crucial stage!
Go for it!!


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Its the white lines you have to worry about being over!


----------



## scampbird (Jan 24, 2011)

henrygggibson said:


> Having had to have garage altered to actually get out of the car rather than Dukes of Hazzard style I can confirm that 7ft opening is OK. I reverse in and like others on here
> fold mirrors in at crucial stage!
> Go for it!!


Hmm, its a single garage, so the opening sounds like it'll be ok but perhaps I'll struggle to open the door...

How is the car for slow speed manoeuvres?


----------



## henrygggibson (Jun 17, 2008)

The door was one thing that had to be changed. The old up and over job had to go.
To maximise space you have to go for a roller door. Once you get used to the gearbox 
and the point of bite you can manoeuvre fine at slow speed. I must admit that this varies after each service for a while. I glued a brick on the floor in line with back wheels so when I touch I know car is clear at front for door to close OK. Hope this helps.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

I have foam on the wall with cross hairs at the point the drivers door should hit to clear the garage door and ensure that I am not going to it anything at the rear...works fine.

re slow speed maneuvers its not bad once you get used to it and would agree that it changes after service and gbox relearn.....mine is noticeably smoother since optimization as it was quite jerky before.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

scampbird said:


> Hi all - I'm a prospective owner, well potentially anyway, just weighing up options. One of my concerns with the GTR is that it won't fit my garage. The garage in question has had an E39 M5 and NSX in there, but they're both considerably smaller than the GTR.
> 
> Length wise I think I'm fine, its quite a long garage, and there was room to spare with both the above mentioned cars.
> 
> ...




Borrow a "dealer" car and test it, that's the only real way to find out !


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Could use a wheelie ramp.


----------



## scampbird (Jan 24, 2011)

R33_GTS-t said:


> Could use a wheelie ramp.


Wassat then?


----------



## PaulMcA (Feb 17, 2010)

I am currently looking at my garage and car widths for a potential new purchase. GTR being top of the list currently. However, the Nissan GTR brochure is so cr4p it doesn't even provide a detailed spec for sizes. Compared to Audi, BMW, Porsche brochure info. 
The GTR brochure states the car is 1895mm in width, but I assume that this is not including wing mirrors? So what is the precise width from wing mirror to wing mirror.

My garage has a 2270mm opening and if I replace the current up and over door with an electric roller/shutter style and that will mean I can remove the current frame and use that full 2270mm opening. This should be enough to make it easy not just a tight squeeze. Internal garage dimensions are fine one past the opening and not an issue.


----------

